
Ask HN: What is the best way to help people with software? - todaysmistakes
I&#x27;m a developer and enjoy what I do, but I often find myself wondering how I can help underprivileged people using my skills. I know I can go and physically volunteer places, which I do from time to time but I want to make a larger impact. A good example is NewStory or Kiva. I&#x27;m curious how others have done this in the past or ideas on what could be done.
======
x0hm
The problem, as I see it, is that positive impact on a large enough scale that
matters requires orchestration that we aren't equipped for as just software
developers.

The beauty, though, is that we are more than just software developers. We are
also humans with compassion and the capacity to plan and execute.

But planning and executing a software project is different than planning and
executing a system whose output is "social good".

Our strength lies in our ability to create tools, but tool creation is only
part of the equation. There's also the monumental task of building the social
infrastructure to support whatever good we're trying to bring into the world.
That's a task we're often not equipped to complete on our own.

It seems, then, that we should look at it through a similar, but subtly
different lens.

Instead of asking "what's the best way to help people with software", maybe
the question should be "who is already making a difference, and how could
software increase their impact?"

Reduce your scope. Don't look for new ways to help society. At least not yet.
Instead, look for groups of compassionate people who are united toward a
common goal, and ask how software can help them achieve it.

I hope that helps in some way.

~~~
todaysmistakes
That is a fantastic way to look at it. See if I can use my skills to help an
existing social good. I really appreciate the insight.

